# When Betty met Betty



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I just thought this picture might be useful for anyone considering a 'toy' mix
cockapoo. This is my Betty (left) - she is a show cocker mix and weighs just over 7kgs , the other lovely Berkshire Betty belongs to Jules B - she is a working / toy mix and think she is approx 6kgs.

They are very easy to pick up for cuddles!!!

( Jules - hope you dont mind me posting!!)


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Colin, the two Betty's are as gorgeous as ever! I met two lovely toy crosses today, brother and sister, they are so cute!!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yep, i'll take them both!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Beautiful Bettys!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course I don't mind Colin. I love seeing Betty and Betty together!!

My Betty looks half that size now has had a short cut for summer!!

And I agree they are lovely to pick up together, especially both at the same time!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep I am loving the Betty's ... lovely idea and useful to show others these mixes in the fluff .. but most of all I just like photo of your dogs


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They are sooooo cute,like 2 little cuddly toys.miley is approx same size,she is almost 7kg xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Wouldn't it be great to get a pic of the two
Betty's and Miley, how cute! Can we superimpose her in?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

That would be great - an Amerian toy to complete to picture...would need someone with much more techno savvy than me tho!!!


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

How old are the two dogs? They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving seeing the Bettys! Great size to just whizz up in your arms for a :hug:


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Loving seeing the Bettys! Great size to just whizz up in your arms for a :hug:


Or as I did today, take her into the changing room in a shop!! She just sat there as I tried on some trousers!!! She is very portable!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Love it, Portable Poo's :laugh::laugh:


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Love it, Portable Poo's :laugh::laugh:


Ah ha Clare! Of course Obi can be the rep for the American x. Next time we all meet we must get a pic of the three of them.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Dextersmum said:


> How old are the two dogs? They are both gorgeous!


My Betty was one a couple of weeks ago..I think Julies Betty is two


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Ah ha Clare! Of course Obi can be the rep for the American x. Next time we all meet we must get a pic of the three of them.


but he not a toy x, he's a mini. We need an american x toy??


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh poo!  oh I know Mary's ronnie is a toy x American I think, will have to grab him at Ashridge.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Love it, Portable Poo's :laugh::laugh:


Portable poo's  

Got me giggling ... lovely toy mixes


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Oh poo!  oh I know Mary's ronnie is a toy x American I think, will have to grab him at Ashridge.


I didn't know that, looking forward to meeting him..oh and you lots of course!


----------



## lovecockapoo (Nov 26, 2011)

Lottie is an American x Toy, very portable.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I love the toy mixes. Great size for a cuddly life-size cushion! Any pics of Lottie! x


----------

